# Ynnead and Fulgrim musing



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Ive been wondering. With Ynnead set to ascend to full power in the upcomming Ynnari novel, where the Ynnari goes hunting for the last crone sword. Black Library - Ghost Warrior: Rise of the Ynnari (eBook) What does it mean for Slaanesh? Can we expect Slaanesh getting knocked out of the park, just like AoS once Ynnead realizes its purpose.

Then it becomes interesting when we consider Fulgrim and the Emperor's children. Should slaanesh get removed and ITs influence and powers removed. could Fulgrim and the EC be redeemed? Might be playing well into the whole rumored one chaos primarch turning back to the imperium, and one loyal primarch defecting.

Id think it a fine time to remove Slaanesh, firmly checking the power of Chaos as the dark gods has grown too ambitious and powerful by dividing the galaxy in two and creating the dark imperium and setting the stage for an ongoing meatgrinder stalemate.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't see that happening, at least not in full. I can see Ynnead ascending, I can see Slaanesh being cast out. 

But a traitor legion and primarch doing a full 180, and the Imperium being okay with this just doesn't sit right. Especially with it being Fulgrim, and especially with Guilleman being the one in charge. Maybe elements of the EC would be freed from Slaanesh' influence and try to rejoin the Imperium under penance, but even then I see it being a pretty spotty issue. More likely it would be similar to the AoS situation. Slaanesh is cast down, but its daemons and mortal followers keep fighting. Or perhaps Slaanesh will not be defeated this time around. 

Not least of which because it would invalidate a lot of people's armies, and I don't see gw being that bold at this stage.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Brother Lucian said:


> Can we expect Slaanesh getting knocked out of the park, just like AoS once Ynnead realizes its purpose.


I really hope not. The attempt to sanitise Slaanesh out of AoS while at the same time promoting a god like Khorne that requires mass murder as a means of worship is so stupidly hypocritical it's not funny.



Brother Lucian said:


> could Fulgrim and the EC be redeemed?


No. Not a chance. They, along with the other three of The Big 4 and the WB, are too far gone. The NLs are too fractured, and Curze is dead, so that rules him out.



Brother Lucian said:


> Might be playing well into the whole rumored one chaos primarch turning back to the imperium, and one loyal primarch defecting.


Where are you picking up this rumour? 

All the remaining traitor primarchs are demon princes at this stage. Even if they wanted to come back into the fold, they could never be accepted. Unless the AL play their final gambit, and reveal their big switcharoo.

On the whole, I don't think they'll go down the route of removing Slaanesh. I do think the big 4 traitor legions are each going to get their own codex, so removing the patron god of one of them would not be a good move.

Your thread did make me look at the Yncarne mini, and then compare it to the Fulgrim FW mini. Am I imagining it, or are there some distinct, almost deliberate similarities, like mirror images of each other? Will there be a face off between these two?


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Just one comment to "loyal primarch defecting". Well, we don't have many of them alive, right ? And I can clearly see where this rumour is going.

Certain Lion waking up and seeing Guilliman trying to build new Imperium (again), going all "meh" and taking his over-secretive chapter somewhere else. With Cypher of course !

But making renegades of one of the most favourite chapters ? Not likely.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Entarion said:


> Well, we don't have many of them alive, right ?


Guilliman, Jaghatai Khan, the Lion, Russ, Vulkan, and Corax with their being disputes as to whether or not Dorn is dead. So thats six still living primarchs (seven with Dorn) of which one is active in current 40k.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Guilliman, Jaghatai Khan, the Lion, Russ, Vulkan, and Corax with their being disputes as to whether or not Dorn is dead. So thats six still living primarchs (seven with Dorn) of which one is active in current 40k.


Ok, I should say "active" primarchs. Others are presumably lost/dead/sleeping ? 

Not saying I am an expert on what happened to Primarchs after HH but Guilliman was the only one present even if in stasis, right? For example Azrael don't know if there is Lion sleeping inside the Rock. Russ is on some EoT errand which could have negative impact on him or he could be dead etc.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Entarion said:


> Ok, I should say "active" primarchs. Others are presumably lost/dead/sleeping ?


The Lion was taken by the watchers after the destruction of Caliban, he is currently in a form of stasis in the Rock but the Dark Angels are not aware of that.

The Khan chased Dark Eldar forces into a webway portal and has not been seen since, it was implied that he might be in the dark city.

Guilliman was placed in stasis on Macraage

Corax and Russ went on separate missions to the Eye of Terror

Vulkan vanished from the eyes of the Imperium, but he'd done that before

Of the remaining three, Sanguinius and Manus are dead and Dorn is dead depending on the source (or missing a hand and his armour and in self imposed exile for no reason.)


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Don't forget that warrior in baroque armour the Trazyn the collector has stashed away in his trophy room. It has been suggested he may by one of the missing ones.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Don't forget that warrior in baroque armour the Trazyn the collector has stashed away in his trophy room. It has been suggested he may by one of the missing ones.


I may be mistaken but wasn't this guy mentioned during the Gathering Storm? One of the warriors that Trazyn set loose to defend Cadia?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> I may be mistaken but wasn't this guy mentioned during the Gathering Storm? One of the warriors that Trazyn set loose to defend Cadia?


I looked into it a bit earlier. There's mention that is could be a huge-even-for-a-SM BA sgt in service to the DW. However, there were Salamanders released from the tesseract on Cadia, so it just being a common-or-garden SM wouldn't really be worth mentioning them in the codex in the first place. There was also a custodes let loose from his tesseract on Cadia, so that's another possibility.

It is a nice idea though.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

Dorn could be like Edward scissor hands... LOL!!!


Esmerelda: I can't believe you sheep have strayed so far from the path of righteousness! 
Edward: [Walking towards Esmerelda] We're not sheep!


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

Even if the Imperium wanted one of the daemon primarchs to come back, they can't leave the warp since they no longer have physical bodies. It's a one-way trip to eternal servitude. I also don't see how any of them could cleanse their spirits of Chaos.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

randian said:


> Even if the Imperium wanted one of the daemon primarchs to come back, they can't leave the warp since they no longer have physical bodies. It's a one-way trip to eternal servitude. I also don't see how any of them could cleanse their spirits of Chaos.


The thought was that if ynnead slays slaanesh, that it might unintentionally liberate fulgrim from chaos.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

Daemon fulgrim would look way cooler though.... he looked a bit of a Nancy before, now he'll look like a combination of cryptek and a vogue male model.


----------

